# Printer XP 410 compatibility



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

Installed Windows 10 and find my Epson XP 410 printer will not work. Went to Epson and was told it was compatible if I download the drivers, etc. It was their 15730.exe which I downloaded. Went into downloads and found the file double clicking on it to install. It installs up to 82% and quits. I've waited as long as 30 minutes for it to continue with no luck. Followed steps from both Microsoft community and Epson even doing the following:
Follow the steps below on how to install driver in compatibility mode: 
1. Download the driver from the manufacturer's website and save it on your local disk.
2. Right click on the setup file of the driver and select "*Properties*".
3. Select "*Compatibility"* Tab. 
4. Place a check mark next to "*Run this program in Compatibility mode*" and select operating system from the drop down list.
5. Let the driver install and then check the functionality.

Still doesn't work, HELP


----------



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

Fixed!!! Windows Defender had to be manually turned off. Just allowing the change to the pc was not enough.


----------

